
AI is digitally pasting products into your favourite films and TV - rand0mx1
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2223621-ai-is-digitally-pasting-products-into-your-favourite-films-and-tv/
======
mikece
How about “vanity extras?” Say someone wants to appear as a background extra
whose face is visible but is a background actor and they only want to be seen
in the Omaha market... $50,000 split between the network and affiliate?

